# sticky and frosty weed....?



## cutthoatish420 (Aug 28, 2009)

i was wondering if i should thank my dealer/grower for the sticky or frosty weed or do i jus ow that to the strain.... how do u achieve that is it a technique or genetics... thanks in advanced


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 30, 2009)

You should always thank anyone who helps you with greens


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 30, 2009)

Its about genetics, yeah ihave some good ones too.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 30, 2009)

You should really thank your Government for not eradicating Marijauna in your Country ! You should also Thank them for allowing G13 to escape ! Your dealer is just a link in the chain and an expensive link to no doubt ! Genetic 13 ! Yup that doe's it for me ! Sorry mods just a genuine thanks there ! peace and take care !


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 30, 2009)

G13 is my next venture


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 30, 2009)

There is a fella on another site (schwag) that has some G13 that is out of control INSANE:holysheep: 

6 plants that are LST and still over 10' tall 

I never in my wildest dreams could have imagined such a grow in my life...SOOOO Impressive. I am sure those who browse the net, have seen the grow!!!


----------



## leafminer (Aug 30, 2009)

It's not just the strain. I mean, yes you have to have a good strain, that's called the genotype. But you also have to have the optimum growing conditions to produce the required product. That's called the phenotype.
EG, Indicas don't seem to like too much heat. It makes them grow squatty and with an open structure. 
So, you can make the mistake (as I have) of buying good genetics, but the variety produces a bad phenotype - or even dies - in your growing conditions. EG, sativas aren't found in all tropical zones for no reason...


----------

